

Followup w/ HN: Mixpanel API + Ruby on Rails = Funnel Performance Up 16.9% - patio11
http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/tracking-with-mixpanel.htm#results

======
patio11
Hideho guys. Some weeks ago I wrote some OSS Ruby on Rails code for the
Mixpanel API. The discussion was here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=749497>

Part of the writeup included my app's core interaction, which is a six stage
funnel which, at the time, had 48.5% conversion. Mixpanel showed me which two
stages were screwing things up. I fixed them.

The funnel conversion is now 56.7%, where is a 16.9% lift in conversions.
(Statistically significant at 90% confidence level, but it wasn't A/B tested.)
For the detailed breakdown, see the submission link.

~~~
suhail
Thought you should know, we added the ability to see Google keyword
performance throughout every stage of the funnel. This happens automatically
with no extra work.

This is generally for those of you who want to see how certain keywords (e.g.
Adwords) effect the overall conversion rate and effect your bottom line.

Thanks for the kind post!

~~~
patio11
Awesome Suhail. I think I should point out that you would have to do extra
work if you were using my Rails Mixpanel integration, since it never loads
your Javascript and thus you are never given access to browserland things like
the referrer string.

But that is a good automatic feature to most of your customers, who use the JS
integration rather than a server-side API library.

